# Welcher Ram für meinen alten 2500k auf ASRock Z77 Pro4?



## Neawoulf (21. August 2016)

*Welcher Ram für meinen alten 2500k auf ASRock Z77 Pro4?*

Hallo zusammen,

zusammen mit meinem GPU Upgrade (wird doch "nur" eine GTX 1070 OC) möchte ich auch meinen inzwischen doch etwas mageren Speicher von 8 GB Ram erweitern. 

Frage: Als ich diesen Rechner zusammengestellt habe hat man mir gesagt, dass mit dem System (i5 2500k auf nem ASRock Z77 Pro4) mehr als 1333er Speicher keinen Sinn machen. Ist das so noch aktuell? An sich würde ich zwar schon gerne auch ne neue CPU und ein neues Mainboard kaufen, aber ich will damit lieber noch eine Generation warten, da ich an sich mit meinem 2500k (4,4 GHz) noch recht zufrieden bin. Gleichzeitig hab ich aber das Gefühl, wenn ich jetzt nochmal 8 GB 1333er Speicher nachrüste, dass das irgendwie altes Zeug ist und schnellerer Speicher ist ja auch nicht wirklich viel teurer.

Von daher: Welchen Speicher sollte ich nehmen? 1333er oder macht was schnelleres irgendwie auch Sinn?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2016)

An sich ist für ab dem Sockel 1155 am besten DDR3-1600 als RAM, aber mit 1333 hast du halt keinen nennenswerten Nachteil. Aber bei einem Neukauf würde ich 160er nehmen, und drauf achten, dass der für 1,5V gedacht ist. Günstig, bewährt und gut verfügbar wäre Crucial Ballistix Sport. Aber du müsstest den alten RAM dann weglassen, also 2x8GB neu holen. Wenn Dir das zu teuer ist, kannst du auch nur 8GB holen, aber hast dann halt den neuen RAM auch mit "nur" 1333 laufen.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich ist für ab dem Sockel 1155 am besten DDR3-1600 als RAM, aber mit 1333 hast du halt keinen nennenswerten Nachteil. Aber bei einem Neukauf würde ich 160er nehmen, und drauf achten, dass der für 1,5V gedacht ist. Günstig, bewährt und gut verfügbar wäre Crucial Ballistix Sport. Aber du müsstest den alten RAM dann weglassen, also 2x8GB neu holen. Wenn Dir das zu teuer ist, kannst du auch nur 8GB holen, aber hast dann halt den neuen RAM auch mit "nur" 1333 laufen.



Naja, zwischen 1333er und 1600er Speicher wird dann wohl nicht sooo der große Unterschied liegen. Ich hatte da eher 2400er im Auge, aber wenn das sowieso nicht funktoniert, dann macht das wohl nicht viel Sinn, da ich den ja auch später nicht ins neue System übernehmen kann (da wird dann wohl DDR4 fällig). Ok, wird dann wohl nochmal 1333er Ram werden von der gleichen Sorte, die ich schon habe (G.Skill Ripjaw). Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Naja, zwischen 1333er und 1600er Speicher wird dann wohl nicht sooo der große Unterschied liegen. Ich hatte da eher 2400er im Auge, aber wenn das sowieso nicht funktoniert, dann macht das wohl nicht viel Sinn, da ich den ja auch später nicht ins neue System übernehmen kann (da wird dann wohl DDR4 fällig). Ok, wird dann wohl nochmal 1333er Ram werden von der gleichen Sorte, die ich schon habe (G.Skill Ripjaw). Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


Beim Sockel 1155 und 1150 bringt mehr Takt quasi gar nix. Beim 1151 kann mehr Takt bei OC ein paar Prozent bringen.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim Sockel 1155 und 1150 bringt mehr Takt quasi gar nix. Beim 1151 kann mehr Takt bei OC ein paar Prozent bringen.



Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die kommende AMD Generation so gut wird, wie es manche Gerüchte besagen, damit Intel mal wieder so ein Tier wie damals die Sandybridge Generation raushaut. Dann lohnt sich endlich mal ein Upgrade in Sachen CPU. Bis dahin bleibe ich meinem 2500k erstmal treu (solange er nicht von sich aus den Geist aufgibt).


----------

